# Christmas Present



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I was thinking of getting my sister and HDTV for christmas. She is not a videofile but I thought she might enjoy HD. She has a D* setup that is HD. I don't want to spend a huge amount and noticed the 720p TVs are getting pretty cheap. Any opinions out there about 720p? Should I spend the extra for someone who probably would not notice the difference for 1080p? Also, would you go with Vizio or some other brand?


----------



## Glenee (Sep 22, 2007)

The best deals out there are a Panasonic 50" 1080P Plasma at Wal-Mart for $788.00 or the Panasonic 42" 720P for 599.00 available every where.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

This chart should tell you if 1080p will provide a noticable difference.
http://s3.carltonbale.com/resolution_chart.html


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

shedberg said:


> I was thinking of getting my sister and HDTV for Christmas. She is not a videofile but I thought she might enjoy HD. She has a D* setup that is HD. I don;t want to spend a huge amount and noticed the 720p TVs are getting pretty cheap. Any opinions out there about 720p? Should I spend the extra for someone who probably not notice the difference for 1080p?


I have both 1080p and 720p viewing here...the differences exist, but are not significant...especially if you're talking about a screen size below 50" or so.

Virtually all 720p HDTV's upconvert and present 1080i images as well...so you should be fine. There are indeed alot of good deals this weekend on HDTVs.

Your generosity to your sister should also be commended.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

So 720p isn't bad in your opinion? What about a Vizio?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

shedberg said:


> So 720p isn't bad in your opinion? What about a Vizio?


They sell alot of sets...and I have one friend who has one and likes his....beyond that...you can likely Google the model number and find reviews on specific units.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks all! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

shedberg said:


> So 720p isn't bad in your opinion? What about a Vizio?


720 definitely isn't bad if you are far enough away from it. I have a 50 inch 720 set which from my normal viewing distance (about 14 feet) looks perfectly fine. Hovever if I watch it from about 5-6 feet it does not look so good. Then I have a 67 inch 1080 set that looks fine even at 5-6 feet.

It all depends on the size of the screen and viewing distance.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Also, if it matters to you (or her) keep in mind that plasma will use much more power than an LCD and will also cost more for an extended warranty if you decide to purchase one.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I was thinking 37 inches at a distance of about 8-10 feet.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

shedberg said:


> I was thinking 37 inches at a distance of about 8-10 feet.


I'd expect 720 to be perfectly fine.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

THANKS!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

shedberg said:


> I was thinking 37 inches at a distance of about 8-10 feet.


Should be just fine...even up to 11 feet.


----------

